# Mouth injuries



## KBboards98 (Jul 8, 2013)

Earlier this season, I bought a new board, and headed out to Olympia Ski hill in Oconomowoc, WI. I was feeling great, the board was riding great, so I started getting a little cocky with my riding. I was riding over a jump with a propane tank in the middle, and stated hitting it faster and faster, until I hit it so fast, i landed in the flat and slammed my mouth onto my front knee. Ended up nearly biting all the way through my lip, and took the rest of the day slow. Day ended even worse when of of my binding straps magically snapped off.:icon_scratch: 

So, what do you guys think about riding with a mouth guard?:dunno: I never did, but I was thinking about doing one for the next season just to avoid that happening again.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

i wouldn't see any problems with it. 

you only get one set of real teeth.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Really...??? All the time...???

Maybe carrying it in your pocket for when you spend your time in the park hitting jumps, but not all the time...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

At Alpine Valley I know some guys that use mouth gaurds but only when they are doing inverted ariel moves

I agree with Kevin too. I have considered wearing one on the jumps as well, haven't but, have considered it and may still.
Then again, I'm old


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

don't see a problem with it. wear what you want and fuck the guys who bitch about it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

You guys don't see a problem with it? Have you ever tried an anaerobic sport like this with a mouthguard in? It fucking sucks. I mean its no different from football, and if youre used to it...

I'm not disagreeing with anybody's intention to use it but breathing through one of those things is the pits.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> You guys don't see a problem with it? Have you ever tried an anaerobic sport like this with a mouthguard in? It fucking sucks. I mean its no different from football, and if youre used to it...
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with anybody's intention to use it but breathing through one of those things is the pits.


Agreed.:thumbsup:

Maybe try wearing one if those boarder cross helmets (Giro Remedy S as an example) to keep your mouth away from other body parts?:dunno:

An alternative at least to consider.


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> You guys don't see a problem with it? Have you ever tried an anaerobic sport like this with a mouthguard in? It fucking sucks. I mean its no different from football, and if youre used to it...
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with anybody's intention to use it but breathing through one of those things is the pits.


yea mouth guards suck in any sport because of this reason.
in fact when i used to wrestle in high school i would practice with a mouth piece in specifically because it gets you used to not being able to breathe as well which in turn made it easier in a real match..

however with that said i have considered using a mouth piece and probably will once i get to the point where im good enough to do backflips and such. dont worry too much about the smaller air intake part, you get used to it after a while.
losing teeth isnt really and option for me and my pearly whites 

also im sure that there are pros who use them, i mean they use them in the NBA so a sport like snowboarding is definitely gonna have people using them.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> You guys don't see a problem with it? Have you ever tried an anaerobic sport like this with a mouthguard in? It fucking sucks. I mean its no different from football, and if youre used to it...
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with anybody's intention to use it but breathing through one of those things is the pits.


I got used to wearing one playing football, so I guess it didn't cross my mind. 

With that said, I don't wear one, and don't plan on it at the current moment. If I was to take a bad enough spill to bite through my lip, I'd probably consider it.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

backstop13 said:


> I got used to wearing one playing football, so I guess it didn't cross my mind.
> 
> With that said, I don't wear one, and don't plan on it at the current moment. If I was to take a bad enough spill to bite through my lip, I'd probably consider it.


Yeah i agree, i used to wear one so i never had a problem breathing through one, i think if you're going to use one you will get used to it quick and wont think about it when its in.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

I actually saw a lot of kids who shred around summit county wearing mouth guards this past season. most of them were younger or early 20s but they all shred pretty hard.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Alot of the competitive riders around vail wear them too. My son has a couple and wears them when he is practicing harder tricks or competing.


----------



## KBboards98 (Jul 8, 2013)

Yeah, I would only wear it in park when i know there's the chance of possibly causing any damage.


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

If it doesn't annoy you and you like your real teeth, why not?


----------

